
Is There a Multidimensional Mathematical World Hidden in the Brain’s Computation - mubaris
https://singularityhub.com/2017/06/21/is-there-a-multidimensional-mathematical-world-hidden-in-the-brains-computation/
======
megamindbrian
I believe this too.

